# PLease help to ID these Crypts



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Somes pictures




































Brown needle leaf









Brown big leaf









Green









Wrinled leaf


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are all varieties of _Cryptocoryne crispatula_. The last one may be var. balansae because it is showing a typical balansae leaf. The others---? Possibly the first two or three pictures are var. flaccidifolia.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes I would have to agree that they look like _C. crispatula _varieties by the flower. This species seems to be widespread in your country as well.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In the "Flora of China" is a key for the C. crispatula varieties:
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=242315707
(description of C. crispatula var. tonkinensis is in the text above the key)
As far as I've read and seen in presentations etc. about the crispatula group, there are no sharp demarcations between the C. crispatula varieties. Also within plants of one variety, there may be many different local forms, without own scientific names.
Citation from Flora of China:


> The variation within C. crispatula is very complex, with more than six recognizable forms in mainland Asia, some more readily distinguishable from the next than others. There are transitions between the various forms. The here recognized varieties represent the more distinctive ones, and admittedly specific plants may only with some difficulty be referred unambiguously to a definite variety. The number of varieties accepted is subjective. This is not meant as an excuse for an insufficient treatment but is merely recognition of the complexity of C. crispatula.
> It is important to note that the leaves can vary in size during the flowering season; therefore, herbarium material should be studied with this in mind.


I think it would be best to name these local variants from Vietnam for now as Cryptocoryne crispatula + (in quotation marks) locality name + describing words. Or simply with numbers.


----------

